# Splits?



## porkorama (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey all-

I'm just starting out...first run a couple weeks back w/ maple and spareribs, turned out great...this is probably a dumb question but Jeff says that he uses splits to maintain consistent temp. for about 45 minutes, is a split 1/4 of a log, or smaller?

Thanks, Tony D.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 17, 2010)

Tony, it really depends on the size of the log. On my logs that measures 3-4 inches accross, I'll just split them in half. Anything up to 10-12 inches will get split into fourths while the much larger stuff will get split into fourths and those splits will then be split in half though the cross section.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2010)

I try to make my splits a fairly consistent size which means some logs get quartered and some get split more than that. Since I share wood with a few friends I cut the logs about 14-15" then split them into about 3-4" thick splits. My firebox is 24" and the shorter splits still work fine.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are the splits that I used sitting next to a regulation size football for reference..








And.. a side view to show you the thickness


----------



## danielh (Jun 17, 2010)

I probably do way more splitting than i need to, but mine look about like jeff's.  maybe a little longer though.  I will split a 6-8" log into at least 1/8ths if not smaller than that.  At least in my head it seems to not only burn cleaner, but i swear it seems like i get more mileage out of my wood.  Probably not...  But if i believe it, it has to be true :D


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jun 17, 2010)

Good info.  I noticed that you don't have any bark on your splits.  I have been using Pecan that I left the bark on and I am getting some thick white smoke until it burns off.  Do you somehow de-bark your wood, or do you just save the interior pieces with no bark and use the outside pieces in the fireplace? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 17, 2010)

I generally don't worry about the bark unless it wants to come off.. if it is loose I'll go ahead and pull it off but otherwise, it gets a sniff test and a visual and it's good to go. If it smells moldy or I see fungus, bugs or something funky, it goes in the bin for fireplace wood.

The cherry pictured here was already split and de-barked when I got it so I'm not complaining


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2010)

http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=DanasWedding-04.jpg&newest=1     Here's a shot of my splits;'FLO' likes small, short sticks placed right in front of her nose(intake).

I start like this -http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Picture119-1.jpg&newest=1    and end up like this   http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Picture124.jpg&newest=1

A good way to learn your placement and size of fire in your SFB is to get a 6-pak and play with it...just sayin'

Hope this helps and,


----------

